
Show HN: Open-source projects leaderboard - LeonidBugaev
https://ossmetrics.com/leaderboard
======
amackera
Interesting stuff. Not quite sure who the pricing is geared at --- companies
that have a project and want to promote it / grow it?

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Primary niche is the companies which are based on open-source products

------
LeonidBugaev
Hello, everyone!

Do really stars on Github matter?

When you evaluate what to use or learn, the most important part is the active
community.

I created this leaderboard to show you what are really HOT right now, and how
big community is.

The bigger post is coming.

